

I have accepted a “part-time partner” role at Y Combinator - shawndumas
http://daltoncaldwell.com/y-combinator/

======
jumpbug
I'm a little confused about app.net at this point, is it just a developer
community?

~~~
mratzloff
I think everyone is a little confused by App.net.

------
jonathanjaeger
Definitely think app.net benefits here as they rely heavily on the acceptance
of the developer community and early adopter types that make up YC companies.

I think the new part-time partners provide a nice diversity of experience. It
seems to be a little more on the consumer side, though Andrew Mason's
experience in building a salesforce might add insight into enterprise sales
but it's hard for me to know that from the outside. imeem and App.net on
Dalton's side of things probably caters more towards the business development
and community side of things, if I'm not mistaken.

~~~
hkmurakami
_> Dalton's side of things probably caters more towards the business
development and community side of things, if I'm not mistaken._

PaaS and API-centric plays as well, I'd imagine.

------
zmitri
I think this is even more advantageous for the entrepreneurs than it is for
Dalton. He is an absolute legend. He's been fed more crap, and has been on the
cusp of more trends than most other entrepreneurs I can think of, and still
has a kick ass attitude. Awesome work YC.

------
adventureloop
I think for app.net this can only be a good thing. Even if Dalton does loose
some of the time he could be putting into the platform the early stage
visibility it gets will be a huge boost to the community.

It is still a bit of a shame that those brought in to ADN via YC will be more
of the same. I would love to be able to move some of the awesome people in the
game dev community over to ADN.

------
abdophoto
That's great. Good for you Dalton. Congrats!

------
unreal37
This makes me want to apply to YC. Congrats to PG and team for landing so many
interesting part-time partners.

